# Center Park De Huttenheugte



## lumoss (26. April 2017)

Hallo,

war schonmal jemand in diesem Park und kann etwas übers Angeln berichten?

Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## Gohann (26. April 2017)

*AW: Center Park De Huttenheugte*

Hallo, ich habe dort schon einmal gefischt! Der gesamte Park ist mit Wasser durchzogen. Hinter unserem Bungalow war nach ein paar Metern Wiese direkt Wasser. Hauptbeute waren damals (vor gut 25 Jahren) hauptsächlich Brassen und ein Aal. Habe damals mit der Schwingspitze gefischt. Nehm dir ne Picker oder Feederrute mit und versuch dein Glück. Da das Wasser sehr flach ist lohnt sich eine Posenmontage wahrscheinlich nicht.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## lumoss (26. April 2017)

*AW: Center Park De Huttenheugte*

Ich wollte eigentlich die Karpfenruten mitnehmen. Unser Haus ist direkt am Wasser.


----------



## Gohann (27. April 2017)

*AW: Center Park De Huttenheugte*

Ist ja möglich das es dort auch Karpfen gibt.


----------



## Mariachi (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Center Park De Huttenheugte*

Soo , nachdem unser Dänemark-Urlaub ins Wasser gefallen ist (wir haben letzte Woche erfahren, dass es in unserem Ferienhaus gebrannt hat und das Haus derzeit unbewohnbar ist und leider kein Ersatz zur Verfügung steht) fahren wir nun heute für ne knappe Woche nach De Huttenheugte. Angelsachen sind selbstverständlich im Gepäck. Leider haben ja die Räuber Schonzeit, aber dann müssen halt die Karpfen her halten  . Wir sind am östlichen (kleineren) Teich in einer 6er VIP Hütte. Bin ja mal gespannt. Ist das erste Mal Centerparcs.


----------



## Mariachi (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Center Park De Huttenheugte*

Wie sind wieder zurück. Kurz gesagt, es war wirklich schön. Nicht nur das Wetter und die Anlage haben uns überzeugt, auch das Angeln direkt von der Terasse aus ist ein Luxus den ich bisher noch nicht hatte. Gefangen habe ich Brassen en Masse, alle ü45cm. Es waren auch recht viele Karpfen-Angler unterwegs, die teilweise auch recht erfolgreich waren. Man kann dort auch Tackle kaufen, was allerdings (wie übrigens auch die Gastronomie) ziemlich überteuert ist. Aber zumindest gut, wenn einem eine Kleinigkeit fehlt. Also von mir eine Empfehlung für De Huttenheugte. Als nächstes werden wir mal den Centerparc Bispingen antesten, weil der bei uns in der Nähe ist.


----------



## lumoss (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Center Park De Huttenheugte*

Danke für den Bericht. Wir haben uns aus verschiedenen Gründen für den Park Het Heiderbos entschieden. Mal schaun wie es da läuft.


----------



## nightx3 (16. Juni 2019)

Moin ich weiß das thema is schon ziemlich alt und Verstaubt wollte jetzt aber kein Neues eröffnen und hoffe das meine Frage dennoch gelesen wird. 

Nächste Woche geht's los in center park de huttenheugte Natürlich soll geangelt werden auch wenn diesmal mein Hauptaugenmerk darauf liegt meinen Kindern das Angeln. Beizubringen dennoch würde ich nebenbei gerne eine Karpfenrute auswerfen. 

So nun zu der Frage hat jemand Erfahrungen was dort gut auf Karpfen geht Boilies, Mais oder Kartoffel? Wie wird in Holland auf Karpfen gefischt?  An solchen seen kommt ja recht häufig vor das Karpfen irgendwann Neue Gewohnheiten entwickeln.


----------

